
Suppressing the reasoning part of the brain stimulates creativity - jansho
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2017/jun/07/thinking-caps-on-electrical-currents-boost-creative-problem-solving-study-finds
======
JoshTriplett
You can get a bit of this by consciously separating solutions from fully
understanding the problem. Once you've started developing solutions, you
become attached to them, you start reasoning using those solutions and their
properties and tradeoffs as anchors, and it's harder to abandon them.

[http://lesswrong.com/lw/ka/hold_off_on_proposing_solutions/](http://lesswrong.com/lw/ka/hold_off_on_proposing_solutions/)

